# How can I change my old Honda wheel Hs35



## Rick Karlin (Jan 29, 2018)

Hello 

I have an 80s era HS 35 Honda 4 stroke snow thrower that works very wheel The small plastic wheels on the back were falling apart. The right rear one was easy to change, simply unbolt it and replace it

But the left rear is blocked by the cowling-- there isn't enough room after undoing the bolt to squeeze it out. I removed the outer cowling only to realize that the entire belt assembly is in the way and blocking egress of the wheel.

Do I have to take the entire assembly apart to pull the wheel?

That may be above my ability and am not sure its worth paying someone to do, considering age of the machine even though it does work very well.

The wheels don't seem to be the type in which you can simply pry on or put on the tire -- it's all one assembly 

Any suggestions would be appreciated


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to SBF Rick

I don't have an answer but I can sure give your question a bump :bump9:


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

can you possibly post some pics? is it possible to unbolt the nut or bolt that holds the wheel on and slide the axle over so that that the wheel can drop?


----------



## izualangel (Feb 14, 2017)

The HS35 has replaceable rubber tires. P/N 42751-952-000. The wheels themselves come up as NLA, but the tires are available, it seems. It looks like you can unbolt the wheel from the shaft, and then unbolt the shaft from the housing to get the clearance. I haven't tried it, but that's where I'd start.


----------



## Lakeflambeau (Jan 21, 2020)

I just replaced both tires on my HS35.
Just want to document what I did.
Hopefully this helps someone in the future.

Putting the new rubber tire on the wheel, takes a bit of work, but you just have to work it around using a wide blade screw driver.
Getting the one wheel that has no part of the unit over the top of it was easy.

The hard one is getting the tire off the side with the cover, that keeps you from removing the wheel.
What you have to do, is remove the two bolts that come up from the bottom of the unit, that hold the axle in place.
Look at a parts diagram and you can see the axle is short with the two bolts that hold it.
Remove the bolts and slide the axle in til you can remove the wheel.
I was careful to not let the axle get inside the unit. 
If gets inside, you would probably have to remove the covers to get the axle back out.
The only tricky part is getting the bolts back into the axle after you put the wheel back on.
While the wheel was off, I installed the bolt that holds the wheel on.
Then I marked it so I knew when the axle was in alignment (holes straight up and down).
This way when it was all put back together, I knew that the bolts would thread into the holes in the axle.
Hope this helps...


----------



## dtranni (Nov 27, 2021)

where can I buy the replacement tires?






Lakeflambeau said:


> I just replaced both tires on my HS35.
> Just want to document what I did.
> Hopefully this helps someone in the future.
> 
> ...


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

dtranni said:


> where can I buy the replacement tires?


42751-952-000 Tire 7"
$14.34 at PartsPak








Honda 42751-952-000 Tire, Front (7Inch); 42751952000







www.partspak.com





$18.92 at boats.net


https://www.boats.net/product/honda/42751-952-000?gclid=Cj0KCQiAy4eNBhCaARIsAFDVtI16m-HhlxIO4Bf9goYTav4s6G4SlruSV8yByKq3TKhY6ZtZAzpqSZEaAh7xEALw_wcB


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

dtranni said:


> where can I buy the replacement tires?


Welcome to SBF, glad to have you here.


----------



## JDent (12 mo ago)

Lakeflambeau said:


> I just replaced both tires on my HS35.
> Just want to document what I did.
> Hopefully this helps someone in the future.
> 
> ...


Great process, Lakeflambeau! Worked like a charm.
Just a bit of additional advice 
Heat the tires one at a time in simmering water for about five minutes. Take care. Don’t scald yourself. Tires are much more pliable when hot. Make sure to get them on the wheels the right way. The smaller rim diameter stays on the outside of the wheel. There is a difference! The larger one doesn’t have to stretch as much to go on.
I did the ”passenger side” wheel while still on the machine. Improved my leverage. Then I moved that finished wheel to the troublesome “driver side”. (BTW I’m in the USA) Then I completed the second wheel while back on the passenger side. Good luck all.


----------

